# Actual pic of my boy!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope this works, one of these boys is Dudley, probably one of the darker boys.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY you did it!

and wow what gorgeous boys!!! so shiny!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I did it with your help, thanks. Yes, I guess shine could be the flash. All I know is I can't wait for the next 5 weeks to go, but will just keep looking at pics and do more shopping!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they look lovely....do you get to pick which one?? is there one you are leaning towards


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

What little beauties. I wouldn't mind which one I had, they are all gorgeous. Pity you can't have all 3.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh Andrea stop it! no, other owners all sorted, there are more in litter but I have my name down for a golden boy, we are waiting till 6 weeks then deciding which is most suitable with help of breeder, but I'm sure either would be fine, I know the lighter will probably end up being more of a cream colour, although he does look really cute too....


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow they are gorgeous Dawn - what shiny coats!!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Awww they are so cute!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Dudley   

Lovely colour, I like all 3 of them  .. what age are the puppies?


----------



## KKD (Mar 1, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I did it with your help, thanks. Yes, I guess shine could be the flash. All I know is I can't wait for the next 5 weeks to go, but will just keep looking at pics and do more shopping!


Oh I know how you feel!! Our little guy is due to come home on the 10th April. :-D 

They are GORGEOUS!! Exciting and nerve-wracking at the same time! LOL


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oooh i'd take all three! Good luck choosing...


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

n'aaww what stunners! your at the same stage as me ive got to wait (4 weeks this saturday) till i bring my little one home , i cant wait


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks all they are lovely aren't they, pic was taken monday when they were 3 weeks exactly so I know they have some changing to do, its nice though choosing breeder well in advance so you get to watch these early days.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG! Gorgeous  When does pup come home? Izzie was golden, she's not cream, so the lighter one will almost definitely get lighter...

These are Anzil pups aren't they? 
99% sure I recognize the faces and the sofa from when we got Izzie updates over a year ago!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes they are Anzil's. I hope to get one of the darker boys as I didn't really want cream, I know they are lovely too but just prefer the red/gold colour. less than 4 weeks to go now!


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Red Cockapoos*

Just read that red Cockapoos are the most popular color when people pick out their pups. 

Very handsome pup!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Yes they are Anzil's. I hope to get one of the darker boys as I didn't really want cream, I know they are lovely too but just prefer the red/gold colour. less than 4 weeks to go now!


Sorry not been online for agess... But I thought I could tell they were Anthony's  I have one cream & one red/dark apricot, they're both lovely  Izzie was golden though as a pup and lightened in the first few months to a creamy colour. You'll love your pup regardless though  Bet you're excited to get puppy home now!


----------

